# Fluke 289 or 87V?



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I could keep only one DMM it would be my 298.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah the 289 can do everything the 87V can. That said most of the time the 87V is going to be all you need. The Fluke 289 is much more capable overall.

This pretty cool Australian guy does reviews on tons of electronics equipment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfnDVuTkkiE
this one compares the Fluke 289 and the Fluke 87V.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> If you could only have one, which would you get? Can the 289 do everything the 87V can do?


 
Everything and a wee bit more. I have to be brief, still trying to finish some yard work:whistling2:

Check this link out and play around with it. I'll cut back in later to see what you think.

http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Products/DMMSelect.htm?id=DMMfunnel-en


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> Yeah the 289 can do everything the 87V can. That said most of the time the 87V is going to be all you need. The Fluke 289 is much more capable overall.
> 
> This pretty cool Australian guy does reviews on tons of electronics equipment:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfnDVuTkkiE
> this one compares the Fluke 289 and the Fluke 87V.


Thanks for the link..Great stuff.....He has some video,s of the Rigol DSO as well...Cool

Thanks
Frank


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you do a comparison on the link I provided IAmCam?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Everything and a wee bit more. I have to be brief, still trying to finish some yard work:whistling2:
> 
> Check this link out and play around with it. I'll cut back in later to see what you think.
> 
> http://www.fluke.com/Fluke/usen/Products/DMMSelect.htm?id=DMMfunnel-en


Well... thanks alot... now I want a 289. :thumbup:

Very cool link.


~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> If I could keep only one DMM it would be my 298.


Although it depends on what you need a DMM for. I use the above and beyond features on my 289 daily, not everyone is going to. Ask yourself, do I need logging, do I need a 1Mhz frequency counter, or .03 % VDC accuracy? Before you spend extra money.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Although it depends on what you need a DMM for. I use the above and beyond features on my 289 daily, not everyone is going to. Ask yourself, do I need logging, do I need a 1Mhz frequency counter, or .03 % VDC accuracy? Before you spend extra money.


Right! I get along 350 out of 365 days of the year with a crappy old T5, and I think I get into some weird stuff.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Right! I get along 350 out of 365 days of the year with a crappy old T5, and I think I get into some weird stuff.


My T5 sees daily use too, actually more like abuse.


----------



## TimmyA (May 6, 2015)

Bringing up an old post hoping someone can help...

I have had approval to get a new meter at work as the 179 doesn't suit my requirements... I need a meter to measure lo z DC volts... I rang Fluke today and was told that despite the 87V showing that it only does lo z AC Volts, it will definitely meter DC... And that the 289 was the same...

I got back from working away today and tried my 87V (personal meter) and found that it will not do lo z DC volts... Can someone with a 289 confirm or deny whether it will do lo z DC Volts?

I prefer Fluke but may have to go to the Agilent U1272A which actually shows that it does AC/DC lo z reads... Plus appears to be a better sized meter... Has the reliable LCD for outdoor reads as opposed to the 289 which has the slightly harder to read dot matrix type display... Seems to be a better all rounded meter and covers the one measurement that Fluke can't seem to offer me... While I would hesitate putting my life in the hands of the Fluke, the Agilent may take some warming up to initially... We'll see how we go...

Alternatively if anyone else has advice on another type of meter I'm interested to hear about it...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a 287. The only thing I use it for is logging and when I need accuracy. It's way to big to be the daily go to. 

My go to is a 376. But I've been wishing I wouldn't have given away my T5. I want another one now.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Why don't you just get the Fluke Lo Z adapter? I think the model number is SV225.

It is WAY overpriced, but still cheaper than getting a new meter.


----------



## TimmyA (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts... Didn't realise that existed... Nor was it mentioned by Fluke today on the phone...

I've become partial to the $450 Agilent now which is in dead comparison to the 87V... Videos show it be near as good as the Fluke for half the money... Just that hard decision to go with it... I can get all the bells and whistles for it (remote bluetooth logger and OLED remote screen) for less than an 87V...

The 179 I use currently is really a substandard sort of meter for nitty gritty measurements I feel so would sooner venture down the road of a better all rounded meter... If I went the 87V I'd have to get that adaptor still to get my lo Z DC volt range... And then carry it around with me...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Just found the fluke 3000FC... Looks legit.


http://en-us.fluke.com/products/digital-multimeters/fluke-3000-fc-wireless-multimeter.html


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

There are reviews of Fluke meters on you tube.


----------

